# Revell 1/32 ME-262



## Pidg (Jan 15, 2005)

Just opened this up after an Ebay purchase, model H-218. Kit was made in 1973, and the box was listed as open. Unfortunately the clear parts are gone. Does anyone know where I can get a trplacement canopy for the aircraft?
P.S. We have an F8 Bearcat in our hangar for a prepurchase. Trade photo's for info.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

*Canopy*

You might look at the Squadron True Details vac canopies. I don't know if they do a 262 or not. If so its probably for the Trumpeter kit, which is awesome. Revell's kit is pretty poor. If you build the canopy open, that might help with the vac one's fit. You might ask over on hyperscale too... someone can probably pull a vac copy of the Trumpeter, Hasegawa or Revell canopy for you in a pinch.


----------

